# follow up.. 2 CTD or not



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I posted and asked for honest opinions and got plenty....
After driving the Cruze and VW it was clear what path I should take. 
There is a new.....CTD in the driveway...


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

GREAT CHOICE ,, you'll love and welcome to the club


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Pictures?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

:bowing: Thank you for not choosing a VW!!! Welcome!


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

That's great, congratulations! Now, let's see some pics!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't blame you for not picking a VW... They are BORING, i would only consider a GTI but then again you can't compare 

Congrats on your Cruze!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Woot! Excellent choice and you will love it if your experience is anything like mine. I am 200 miles shy of 60K miles and love it more every day!


----------



## poriggity (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats. I am anxiously awaiting the ability to order my new company car, a cruze diesel... I can't wait.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

NICE CTD, welcome to the fam sir hahaha


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome. U made a great choice.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Your final two choices are the same as mine were. I think you made the best choice. Option for option, I think you got a better car for the money and it has real leather.

Every time I drive my Cruze I say to myself or anyone else who will listen, "This is a great American car and I love it!" Serious!

Congratulations on your choice...enjoy!!!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

You're going to hate it, just simply hate it, but go ahead and drive it anyway. You're going to hate being the envy of everyone who doesn't have a CTD. But go ahead, drive it around and rub it in their faces.:yahoo:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey alyupe11,

Congratulations on your new Cruze! Please know that Chevrolet Customer Care is here if you ever have any questions or concerns regarding your vehicle. Happy Cruzin'!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent choice! I too chose the Cruze Diesel over the Jetta TDI. I really liked the Jetta. The trunk was bigger, there was more back seat room than the Cruze, and I liked that I could've gotten it with a manual transmission, but overall I still liked the Cruze more.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

1 week later and the CTD and I are getting along quite nicely. So far mixed mpg is at 40 but I'm sure that will increase over time and mileage. The thing I like most is the incredible amount of torque on tap at all times...


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

That's a sweet mega cab dually next to the Cruze

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14::wavetowel2:


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ironically the Ram is owned by Fiat and Fiat builds the Cruze motor.... They both use Aisin transmissions....


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey alyupe11,
> 
> Congratulations on your new Cruze! Please know that Chevrolet Customer Care is here if you ever have any questions or concerns regarding your vehicle. Happy Cruzin'!
> 
> ...


Unless the question is how to order a spare tire. Then you will be referred to the dealer - who hasn't the slightest clue and can't be bothered with finding out.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Eco's don't utilize spare tires.....


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's #2, picked up today from Banks Chevrolet. It is equipped identically to #1 with Nav and backup camera, but is blue rather than white.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> Here's #2, picked up today from Banks Chevrolet. It is equipped identically to #1 with Nav and backup camera, but is blue rather than white.


**** your going too need two spare tires now!!


----------

